# Should I get GIAC chip from Jack Daniel's Motorsports



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

I hear that I shouldn't get work done at dealerships as they are "stealerships" so I'm wondering if anyone could give me advice as to whether or not I should get the work done. I would request to get the GIAC chip from AWE tuning, they seem pretty legitimate. If someone could recommend a better place to get the chip done around the northern new jersey area i'd appreciate any information. thanks!


----------



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Should I get GIAC chip from Jack Daniel's Motorsports (LaseRed02)*

btw its a 2002 s4


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Should I get GIAC chip from Jack Daniel's Motorsports (LaseRed02)*

Hey Lase
I have a few places listed in NJ at the bottom of the page...
Http://www.VAGLinks.com
Not sure if they list dealers on the GIAC site, but there should be more than one I sure.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

